# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  سردرگمی در برنامه "سه روز یکبار"

## fantom

سلام 
پشتیبان من میگه تا 15 خرداد هر چی میخوای بخون بعد اون فقط باید مرور کنی،  و تنها درسایی که میخونی زیست و دینی هستن و باید یه روز یکبار کنکور تجربی بگیری از خودت 


خب تا31 اردیبهشت که باید پیش 2 رو بست، بعدشم تا 11 خرداد امتحان نهایی پیش هست و من عملا فقط چهار پنج روز دارم که بیام پایه رو مرور کنم!  

خب چه جوری؟؟  تازه من هنوز باید واژگان ادب 2 و3 و زمینم بخونم،  از اون ظرف زیست سال سوم رو خیلی وقته مرور نکردم،  شیمی دو هم همینطور 

خلاصه اینکه نمیدونم چیکار کنم،  اگه از 15 خرداد بخوام کنکور بدم ازمون هارو زیاد نمیتونم بزنم (چون مطالب رو مرور نکردم) و سوال. اصطلاحا میسوزن …

چیکار کنم؟  

میشه این روش سه روز یکبار رو کامل توضیح بدید؟

----------


## armin313

حرف پشتیبانت رو بیخیال.با این وظعیتت احتمال زیاد نمیتونی آزمون 21 خرداد رو خوب برسی و اگه شرکت کنی تضعیف روحیه میشی.پس از 15 خرداد تا آزمون دوم جامع که 4 تیر هستش همه درسات رو مرور کن و ببند تست های تیپ رو کامل دوباره بزن.از 4 تیر به بعد تا کنکور به بررسی و رفع اشکال بپرداز و از خودت آزمون های جامع بگیر.روش سه روز یک بار یعنی یه نیم روز یکی از کنکور های سال قبل رو از خودت بگیری و دو نیم روز بعد به بررسی و رفع اشکال بپردازی.البته من همه ی اینکارو تو 1 روز میکنم.از 8 تا 12 و ربع از خودم آزمون میگیرم تا ساعت دو بعد از ظهر ناهارمیخورم استراحت.از دو به بعد تا 12 شب آزمونم رو بررسی میکنم و رفع اشکال.

----------


## ezio auditore77

سلام از 22 خرداد شروع کن
چون یکمی دیر میشه 2 روز یکبار کنکور بده
اگه عمومیاتم مونده میتونی یک درمیان عمومی واختصاصی تجربی بزنی(یعنی هر هفته 3 تا اختصاصی و 4تا عمومی)
اینجوری حدود 2هفته مونده کنکورای اختصاصی و1هفته مونده کنکورای عمومی تموم میشه و 2هفته زمان مرور سریع داری

----------


## fantom

مرسی 

میشه بقیه دوستان هم نظر بدن؟؟

----------


## fantom

Help me

----------


## -helma-

به نظر من نه پشتیبان نه مشاور نه هیچ کسی دیگه مث خود آدم نمیتونن کمکت کنن به نظر من خودت بشین حساب کن ببین چی بخونی برات بهتره و میتونه بهترین کمک بهت بکنه
بعدشم کنکور اصلی مهمترین چیزه 
این کنکور آزمایشیا به نظر من رتبه و ایناش دروغ و چرت و پرته به شخصه خیلیا رو دیدم ازین کنکور آزمایشیا ضربه خوردن شما تو سه هفته آخر هم میتونی از خودت کنکور بگیری
ولی به نظرم الآن تثبیت خونده ها و خوندن مطالبی که میتونه رتبه‌ات زیاد کنه و کمک آدم کنه مهم ترن
زیادم دنبال این نباش که بقیه چی میگن کاری که به نظرخودت درسته وعاقلانه‌ست و میتونی ازش نتیجه بگیری رو انجام بده
موفق باشی

----------


## raha..

> سلام 
> پشتیبان من میگه تا 15 خرداد هر چی میخوای بخون بعد اون فقط باید مرور کنی،  و تنها درسایی که میخونی زیست و دینی هستن و باید یه روز یکبار کنکور تجربی بگیری از خودت 
> 
> 
> خب تا31 اردیبهشت که باید پیش 2 رو بست، بعدشم تا 11 خرداد امتحان نهایی پیش هست و من عملا فقط چهار پنج روز دارم که بیام پایه رو مرور کنم!  
> 
> خب چه جوری؟؟  تازه من هنوز باید واژگان ادب 2 و3 و زمینم بخونم،  از اون ظرف زیست سال سوم رو خیلی وقته مرور نکردم،  شیمی دو هم همینطور 
> 
> خلاصه اینکه نمیدونم چیکار کنم،  اگه از 15 خرداد بخوام کنکور بدم ازمون هارو زیاد نمیتونم بزنم (چون مطالب رو مرور نکردم) و سوال. اصطلاحا میسوزن …
> ...


ببین عزیزم مرورت با تست زنی همراه کن 
یعنی به جای اینکه بشینی 4 تا برگه بخونی تست بزن
بعدشم حتما نباید تا15 ام تموم کنی که ...
بیخودی بخاطر این چیزا به خودت استرس نده....
من خودم طبق برنامم 1 تیر همه درسام تموم میشه و از اون موقع تاکنکور فقط میتستم ....
اتفاق خاصی هم نمیفته....

----------


## fafa.Mmr

روش سه روز یکبار ازمون دادن ینی بین دو ازمون سه روز فاصله هست که باید دروس را تحلیل کنی مثلا درس دینی یکی از سوالات را غلط میزنی بعد توی پاسخنامه صفحه را زده اگه توی اون سوال شک داشتی که باخوندن پاسخنامه یادت میاد اگه اون سوالو سفید یا غلط براثر  ناقص بودن باشه باید به صفحه کتاب مراجعه کنی تا اون مطلب عمقی یاد بگیری!!!!!! :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mehrab98

اقا یسوال... ببخشید ک تاپیک شمارو خراب میکنم...
اقا من ازمون 24 اردیبهشت سنجشو دادم... اصلاااا مرور نکردم... دقیقا وضعیت دوستمونو دارم حالا تو یسری درسا بهتر تو یسری درسا بدتر... حماقت محض بود ازمون 24 رو دادم... چون اصلااا اماده نبودم خیلیییی چیزا یادم رفته بود... دینی ک اصلا اینجوری :/  زیست پیش یا حسین..زیست سنجش 40 درصد یعنی فحش  :Yahoo (21):  ... تخمین رتبم شد حدود 3 هزار... گنننند خورد ب روحیم اصلاا 2 روز رفتم تو کما... اقا من رتبه بدم تا حالا تو قلمچی حدود 2هزار اینا بوده.. من واقعا اصلاا کل انرژی مو از دست دادم... با اینکه میدونم اصلااااا سطح من اون نبود... اما واقعا ناراحت شدم... و انگیزمو از دست دادم... هرکاری میکنم خودمو جم و جور کنم نمیتونم چیکار کنم؟؟؟ من به هر قیمتی شده میخوم رتبه حداقل حدود 1000 بیارم اصلااا به پشت کنکور موندن نمیتونم فکر کنم..

----------


## The.Best.Name

من به کسایی که از مشاوره میگیرن این طوری میگم ببین شاید به دردت خورد ... 
روش من دو روز یکباره ... مثلا امروز ازمون تجربی داخل 89 دادی ... و مثلا تو ریاضی 10 درست 5 غلط 15 نزده داشتی... بعد از ظهر میای اون ده تا درستی که زدی رو از رو پاسخنامه میخونی تا اطلاعتتو تثبیت و تکمیل کنی ... بعد میری سراغ اونایی که غلط زدی چون یه چیزی تو خودت دیدی که رفتی سراغ سوال پس یه چیزایی از مفهومش حالیته اونا رو رفع اشکال میکنی حالا از هر چیزی که داری بعد میای از اون مباحثی که اصلا نزدی ، یکی رو انتخاب میکنی و روش کار میکنی مثلا حد رو تو ازمون 89 نزده بودی میای حد رو کار میکنی تا کامل یاد بگیری ... این پروسه رو برا همه درسا اجرا میکنی تو روز ازمون و فرداش .... حالا میای ازمون داخل 90 رو از خودت میگیری ... الان انتظار دارم اون 10 سوالی که تو 89 درست زده بودی رو باز بزنی و تو اون غلط زده هات پیشرفت کنی و مبحث حد رو اینبار دیگه بزنی ... تو این ازمونم یه سری درست و یه سری غلط و یه سری نزده خاهی داشت ... این بار میای یه مبحث دیگه رو انتخاب میکنی و این طوری پیش میری ... اینطوری به صورت تجمعی همه ی مباحث رو به طور کامل مرور و تثبیت میکنی

----------


## atena.kh

> من به کسایی که از مشاوره میگیرن این طوری میگم ببین شاید به دردت خورد ... 
> روش من دو روز یکباره ... مثلا امروز ازمون تجربی داخل 89 دادی ... و مثلا تو ریاضی 10 درست 5 غلط 15 نزده داشتی... بعد از ظهر میای اون ده تا درستی که زدی رو از رو پاسخنامه میخونی تا اطلاعتتو تثبیت و تکمیل کنی ... بعد میری سراغ اونایی که غلط زدی چون یه چیزی تو خودت دیدی که رفتی سراغ سوال پس یه چیزایی از مفهومش حالیته اونا رو رفع اشکال میکنی حالا از هر چیزی که داری بعد میای از اون مباحثی که اصلا نزدی ، یکی رو انتخاب میکنی و روش کار میکنی مثلا حد رو تو ازمون 89 نزده بودی میای حد رو کار میکنی تا کامل یاد بگیری ... این پروسه رو برا همه درسا اجرا میکنی تو روز ازمون و فرداش .... حالا میای ازمون داخل 90 رو از خودت میگیری ... الان انتظار دارم اون 10 سوالی که تو 89 درست زده بودی رو باز بزنی و تو اون غلط زده هات پیشرفت کنی و مبحث حد رو اینبار دیگه بزنی ... تو این ازمونم یه سری درست و یه سری غلط و یه سری نزده خاهی داشت ... این بار میای یه مبحث دیگه رو انتخاب میکنی و این طوری پیش میری ... اینطوری به صورت تجمعی همه ی مباحث رو به طور کامل مرور و تثبیت میکنی


دروود...خیلی خوب روشی گفتین...

----------


## fantom

مرسی از همه دوستان یه دنیا سپاس

----------


## miladkh1375

> مرسی از همه دوستان یه دنیا سپاس


سلام...یه پیشنهاد دوستانه....کنکورهایی که میخوای بزنی سعی کن از 91به بعد باشه

----------


## The.Best.Name

> دروود...خیلی خوب روشی گفتین...



خاهش میشه  :Yahoo (9):

----------


## virtual0101

به نظرم از 11 12 خرداد تا 21 خرداد دوره انتقالی رو انجام بده
بعدش 3 روز یک بار رو انجام بده و همون جور که دوستمون گفتن از 91 شروع کن
با روش سه روز یک بار کم کم بیشتر مطالب درسی که قبلا خوندی مرور میشه
نگران نباش
اگر توضیحات بیشتر خواستی بگو

موفق باشید

----------


## elmira_tzf

ببخشید حوصلم نشد تاپیک جدید بزنم این و از تو انباری پیدا کردم
بابا سؤالای کنکور ک خیلی تکراریه تکلیف چیه؟!!

----------


## sajad8

> اقا یسوال... ببخشید ک تاپیک شمارو خراب میکنم...
> اقا من ازمون 24 اردیبهشت سنجشو دادم... اصلاااا مرور نکردم... دقیقا وضعیت دوستمونو دارم حالا تو یسری درسا بهتر تو یسری درسا بدتر... حماقت محض بود ازمون 24 رو دادم... چون اصلااا اماده نبودم خیلیییی چیزا یادم رفته بود... دینی ک اصلا اینجوری :/  زیست پیش یا حسین..زیست سنجش 40 درصد یعنی فحش  ... تخمین رتبم شد حدود 3 هزار... گنننند خورد ب روحیم اصلاا 2 روز رفتم تو کما... اقا من رتبه بدم تا حالا تو قلمچی حدود 2هزار اینا بوده.. من واقعا اصلاا کل انرژی مو از دست دادم... با اینکه میدونم اصلااااا سطح من اون نبود... اما واقعا ناراحت شدم... و انگیزمو از دست دادم... هرکاری میکنم خودمو جم و جور کنم نمیتونم چیکار کنم؟؟؟ من به هر قیمتی شده میخوم رتبه حداقل حدود 1000 بیارم اصلااا به پشت کنکور موندن نمیتونم فکر کنم..


من زیست18زدم تخمینم370شد

----------


## Dr.med96

> اقا یسوال... ببخشید ک تاپیک شمارو خراب میکنم...
> اقا من ازمون 24 اردیبهشت سنجشو دادم... اصلاااا مرور نکردم... دقیقا وضعیت دوستمونو دارم حالا تو یسری درسا بهتر تو یسری درسا بدتر... حماقت محض بود ازمون 24 رو دادم... چون اصلااا اماده نبودم خیلیییی چیزا یادم رفته بود... دینی ک اصلا اینجوری :/  زیست پیش یا حسین..زیست سنجش 40 درصد یعنی فحش  ... تخمین رتبم شد حدود 3 هزار... گنننند خورد ب روحیم اصلاا 2 روز رفتم تو کما... اقا من رتبه بدم تا حالا تو قلمچی حدود 2هزار اینا بوده.. من واقعا اصلاا کل انرژی مو از دست دادم... با اینکه میدونم اصلااااا سطح من اون نبود... اما واقعا ناراحت شدم... و انگیزمو از دست دادم... هرکاری میکنم خودمو جم و جور کنم نمیتونم چیکار کنم؟؟؟ من به هر قیمتی شده میخوم رتبه حداقل حدود 1000 بیارم اصلااا به پشت کنکور موندن نمیتونم فکر کنم..


آزمون بعدیشو که آماده تر شدی یادته چقدر پیشرفت کردی؟

امام علی(ع): زکات علم به نشر آن است

----------


## mahdi7798

تا شب کنکورم میشه مطلب جدید خوند.....من خودم مثلا مشتق رو که می خام مرور کنم تستای داخل و خارج89تا93 رو میزنم.......برای تمام درسا اینکارو میکنم
فقط 94 و95 رو به صورت کنکوری میزنم+چند تا ازمون تالیفی.....اگه بخایم از سال89 سه روز یک بار رو اجرا کنیم خیلی خیلی خسته کننده میشه

----------


## mehrab98

> من به کسایی که از مشاوره میگیرن این طوری میگم ببین شاید به دردت خورد ... 
> روش من دو روز یکباره ... مثلا امروز ازمون تجربی داخل 89 دادی ... و مثلا تو ریاضی 10 درست 5 غلط 15 نزده داشتی... بعد از ظهر میای اون ده تا درستی که زدی رو از رو پاسخنامه میخونی تا اطلاعتتو تثبیت و تکمیل کنی ... بعد میری سراغ اونایی که غلط زدی چون یه چیزی تو خودت دیدی که رفتی سراغ سوال پس یه چیزایی از مفهومش حالیته اونا رو رفع اشکال میکنی حالا از هر چیزی که داری بعد میای از اون مباحثی که اصلا نزدی ، یکی رو انتخاب میکنی و روش کار میکنی مثلا حد رو تو ازمون 89 نزده بودی میای حد رو کار میکنی تا کامل یاد بگیری ... این پروسه رو برا همه درسا اجرا میکنی تو روز ازمون و فرداش .... حالا میای ازمون داخل 90 رو از خودت میگیری ... الان انتظار دارم اون 10 سوالی که تو 89 درست زده بودی رو باز بزنی و تو اون غلط زده هات پیشرفت کنی و مبحث حد رو اینبار دیگه بزنی ... تو این ازمونم یه سری درست و یه سری غلط و یه سری نزده خاهی داشت ... این بار میای یه مبحث دیگه رو انتخاب میکنی و این طوری پیش میری ... اینطوری به صورت تجمعی همه ی مباحث رو به طور کامل مرور و تثبیت میکنی





> آزمون بعدیشو که آماده تر شدی یادته چقدر پیشرفت کردی؟
> 
> امام علی(ع): زکات علم به نشر آن است


یا حسین :/ چ پست ترسناکی اینارو نیارید جلو چشممون باو...
هزار تا

----------


## Dr.med96

> یا حسین :/ چ پست ترسناکی اینارو نیارید جلو چشممون باو...
> هزار تا


من تایپیکو بالا نیاوردم ...
انشالله نتیجه زحمتمونو میگیریم با توکل به خدا [emoji6]

----------

